# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نبأ بوفاة الشيخ محمد إبراهيم شقرة

## محمد طه شعبان

سمعت خبرا بوفاة الشيخ محمد إبراهيم شقرة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمترجمة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم شقرة
بقلم ولده : الشيخ عاصم
    وُلِد الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم شقرة في قرية عين كارم من قُرى قضاء القدس، عام 1934م وفيها تَلَقَّى تعليمه الابتدائي، ومنذ طفولته المُبَكِّرة ما عُرِفَ عنه ما عُرِف عن أقرانه من تمَتُّعهم باللعب واللهو، بل كان إذا سُئِل: أين محمد؟ قيل: هو في "العِلِّيَّة" يقرأ القرآن.

    ثم عانى في صِباه ما كان من هجمة العدو اليهودي، وشارك مع المجاهدين بما تَيَسَّر له من مَقْدِرَةٍ تُوَافِق سِنَّه حينئذ، ثم كانت مِحنَةُ خروجه من أرضه وبلده وهو في سِنِّ الثالثة عشرة مُهاجراً حتى انتهى به وأهله المَطاف في عمَّان البلقاء ، فكان لذلك كلِّه أثره في صَقْل نفسه، وقوة شكيمته في الحقِّ وما يعتقده.

    وعَمِلَ بيديه لكسب القوت مع والده وأعمامه ،يحمل التراب والحجارة بَنَّاءً، نَجَّاراً، وغيرها، مع ما يَكْتَنِفُ ذلك كلِّه من شِدَّةٍ نَفْسِيَّةٍ فَرَضَتْها ظروف الهجرة القَسْرِيَّة، والأوضاع السياسية، وآمال العودة المُبَدَّدَة، وصِغَرِ سنٍّ تَحمَّل معها هَمَّ الرجال، فكان صَقْلاً عظيماً لَنَفْسِيَّةٍ عَظُمَت بِتَحَمُّلها أعباءَ الدعوة فيما بعد.

    ثم كانت رغبته المُلِحَّة في الذهاب إلى الأزهر الشريف - قلعة العلم الشرعي يومئذٍ - لإكمال دراسته وتَلَقِّي العلوم الشرعية ، وكان ذلك ؛ حيث أكمل دراسته المدرسيَّة ضمن الأزهر، ومن ثم بدأ دراسته الجامعية، واندَمَجَ في التيار الإسلامي الأقوى في حينها ألا وهو تيَّار "الإخوان المسلمين" – وكان شديد الوَلَع بقراءة كُتُب ابن تيمية وابن القيِّم، وكان يقتطع من قوته-على قِلَّته-ما يَتَسَنَّى له-به- توفير ما يمكنه به شراء كُتُب شيخ الإسلام وتلميذه وغيرها من الكتب، وذلك لِعَدَم كِفَاية ما كان يرسله له والده، وكذلك عَدَم كِفَاية الجِرَاية التي كان يجُريها الأزهر لبعض الطلبة حينها.

    وبعد انتهاء الدراسة في تلك المرحلة التي كانت من أشد مراحل الصراعات الفكرية والحضارية في مصر، وتأثير تلك المرحلة في صَقْل نفسه للدعوة ، عاد إلى الأردن، وتزوج من شقيقة رفيق دراسته الشيخ العلامة أحمد محمد السالك الشنقيطي، وهي من بيت علمٍ وأدبٍ ونَسَبٍ لا يحتاج ذلك إلى التدليل عليه بشيء، وقد كان والدها -رحمه الله- من أهل العلم الفُضلاء ، الصالحين ، ذوي المَكانة والجاه –بعِلْمِه- وأغْدَقَ على الشيخ من واسع علمه وكرمه ، ما كان له سَنَداً في القيام بما اسْتَقَرَّ في وُجْدانه من ضرورة السَّعي في الدعوة إلى المنهج الحق.

    ثم انتقل إلى المملكة العربية السعودية لِيَعْمَل مُدَرِّساً في الجامعة الإسلامية ، حيث التقى هناك بالأكابر من أهل العلم؛الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز-رحمه الله-،والإمام محمد الأمين الشنقيطي،وغيرهم كثير،مما كان له أعظم الأثر في دعوته فيما بعد،وكان له من المكانة العظيمة عند الشيخ عبد العزيز ما جَعَلَته-رحمه الله- يقول حين سُئل مَن من أهل العلم يوصي في بلاد الشام،فقال-رحمه الله-:الشيخ (أبو مالك) محمد شقرة،ولذا لا يزال أولاد الشيخ عبد العزيز ينادون الشيخ شقرة:يا وصِيَّة والدنا.

    ولقد عهد الشيخ عبد العزيز- رحمه الله - إلى الشيخ شقرة بعهدٍ ما فارَقَهُ أيَّاً منهما: (( يا أبا مالك لا تَمْنَعَنَّ أحداً من الناس شفاعتك )) ، وهذا ما يعلمه القاصي والداني عن الشيخ شقرة.

    وبعد العودة من السعودية كانت البداية من مسجد السالك في الهاشمي الشمالي،في عمان،هو ورفيق دَرْبِه الشيخ أحمد السالك ، في وقتٍ لم يكن يُعرَف للبدعة معنىً ، ولا لمنهج السَّلف ذِكْرٌ - إلا النَّزْر اليسير -ولم تكن السنن إلا البدع،والبدع ما هي إلا السنن ، حتى مَن كان يَمِيز هذه عن هذه كان يخشى أن يُصَرِّح بها، إذ مجُرَّد هَمْسِه بها كان يُضْحي عند الناس (( وهابِيَّاً )) وكفى بذلك تُهْمَةً بين الناس.

    وأخذ العَدَاء يشتد من العامة ، ومن رفقاء الدَّرب السابقين ، ومن أقرب الأقرباء إليه، ولكنها كلمة كان يقولها لزوجه حين تأخذها عاطفة الخوف العاصِف عليه وعلى وَلَدِه: (( والله لو فَصَلوا رأسي عن جسدي ما تَوَقفت حتى يقضي الله أمره فيَّ، فإمَّا أن يَظهر المنهج وإمَّا أن أنتهي أنا )) .

    واستمر في مسيرة الدعوة في أرض الأردن المباركة، وكان من أوائل ما صَنَعَه أن قام بدعوة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني -رحمه الله- وبقي مُقيماً في بيته ما يزيد عن الشهر، كان لهذا أثره في نشر الدعوة، وتوضيحها، وتتابعت من بعدها زيارات الشيخ الألباني للأردن، ليكون من بعده مُهاجَرَه، ومُسْتقرَّه، وأرض موته، لمِا رأى فيه من أمنٍ واستقرار، وهدائة نفسٍ رَضِيَها واطمأن إليها.

    ووقف الشيخ محمد شقرة في مسيرة الدعوة مواقف كان لها الأثر العظيم في تكريس اسم المنهج بين الناس، العامة منهم والخاصة، مواقف لم يكن يجرؤ عليها من يدَّعي اليوم أنه على هذا المنهج، وما استطاع أن يقول أحدٌ فيها كلمةً إلا بعد أن قالها الشيخ شقرة مُنفَرداً وحده، فأظهر فيه للناس فكراً خفي عنهم، فَنِيلَ منه، وتعرَّض لما لا يعلمه إلا الله من قدحٍ وذمٍّ وتجريح، صَبَر له، وتَعلَّق في أذهان الناس أن تياراً يحمله " الشيخ " هو الذي جعله يقف مثل هذه المواقف، فشاع في الناس اسم ذلك المنهج وأصبحوا يتساءلون عنه وعن كُنهه الذي كان مُغيَّباً عن عقول وأسماع الكثيرين.

    وكذلك ما أظهره من المنهج في وسائل الإعلام من فتاوى أظهر فيها أن الدليل هو الأساس ، وخالف بها عادة الناس وأهواءهم،فكانت النتيجة نفسها التي سَبَقَت –ولله الحمد والمِنَّة- وغيرها الكثير الكثير من المواقف التي عودي من أجلها وتعرَّض للضغوط الشديدة القاسية التي صبر عليها حتى أصبح في الساحة تياراً يزداد وينمو ويكبر هو "التيار السلفي".

    وكان عنوان " الشيخ " دوماً -ولا يزال- ما أسعفته الهِمَّة، يحمل في صدره ويُصَرِّح بلسانه: " اشفعوا تؤجروا " فما توانى يوماً عن بذل أقصى ما يستطيعه من شفاعة ونصرة لأخ أصابه كربٌ، أو حَلّت به مصيبة، أو احتاج لأي عونٍ في أي سبيل، حتى أصبح عند جميع من ينتمي إلى هذا المنهج -وغيرهم كذلك سواءً بسواءٍ- إنكم لن تجدوا لحاجاتكم مثل " الشيخ " ، فإن الله قد ألقى له القبول عند الناس خاصَّتهم وعامَّتهم، فوالله ما أعرف -ولا يعرف غيري- أنه سار في حاجةٍ إلا وكان القبول لما يريد فيها.

    ولعل أظهرها وأشهرها، ما كان من سعيه الذي لا يتوقف في نُصرة الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله- والتي بَذَل فيها نُصرةً للمنهج وتكريماً للعلم والعلماء، ما نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناته، فقد كان الرِدءَ، والنصير، والظهير، والسَّنَد، والحامي للشيخ الألباني، والمُنافِح عنه أمام من كان يحمل الحسد عليه ممن يَظن أنه من أهل العلم، الذين ما فتِئوا يكيدون للشيخ الألباني، حتى إذا أضحى خارج البلاد ؛ما كان من الشيخ شقرة إلا أن سعى بِرَجائه إلى أعلى الهيئات الرَّسميَّة في البلاد ،فَحَظِيَ بالإرادة المَلَكِيَّة الآمِرَة بإعادة الشيخ الألباني مُعَزَّزاً مكَرَّماً في دار هِجرته وإقامَته ومَثواه، وكان بإمكان الشيخ شقرة أن يسأل لنفسه –وهو الذي تَعرَّض للأذى، والسِّعاية بالنميمة، والوشاية به، وإقصائه عن حقِّه في الوظيفة- أن يسأل لنفسه أو لولده شيئاً، ولكن جعلها خالصة للشيخ الألباني.

    وما كانت تلك هي المرَّة الأخيرة، بل كانت نُصرةً للشيخ مراتٍ أُخر، حتى كانت كلمة الفصل؛ من ذوي القرار –بسعي الشيخ شقرة- أن الشيخ الألباني يجب أن يبقى، فكان الأردن مُستقرَّ الشيخ مُكْرَماً بها إلى أن جاءته المنيَّة -رحمه الله- فيها، ودُفن فيها.

    وهذا غيضٌ من فيضٍ مما بذله »الشيخ« للدعوة ولحامليها، التي أصبح منهم من يقف في الحلقات مُدَرساً، ومُنافِحاً عن السُّنة، وداعياً إلى نَبْذِ البدع، وتوضيح النهج، وأصبح التيار الإسلامي العام يحسب في ميزانه التيار السلفي، وما كان ذلك إلا بفضلٍ من الله يسَّره على يدي الشيخ شقرة بجهاده وصبره.

    وكان من أولئك الذين أبصرت أعينهم النور، ولمَّا يكن لهم في العلم نصيبٌ أو مَوْرِدٌ؛ "كَتَبَة الأصالة" اليومَ، فقد لُفُّوا بلفائف أُمهاتهم " والشيخ " يَكْدَح في تأسيس الدعوة ونشرها، فلما شَبُّوا إذا بهم يسمعون بأن هناك منهجاً يُسَمَّى منهج السلف، فإذا بهم في العقد الثاني من أعمارهم، فبدأوا يطلبون هذا العلم تَلَقُّطاً من هنا وهناك، حتى إذا ظنُّوا أنهم قد فهموا؛ إذا بهم بالتأليف والتحقيق قد بدأوا، وهم في كل هذا حول الشيخ شقرة يلوذون به، ويتحامون به، وهو يدافع عنهم، ويجمعهم، ويوكِّل بعضهم عنه في محاضرات، ومناظرات وما كان لهم من نداءٍ له إلا، "يا شيخنا"، "أُستاذنا"، "معلمنا"، "والدنا".

    نُفِخوا بالكبر، وحَسِبوا أنهم قد ساوَوا »الشيخ« في مكانته، وسَامَتُوه، وأنه -وهذا لسان حالهم حينها، ومقالهم اليوم الذي أبانوا فيه عن أثر المعروف وحقيقته في نفوسهم- لا فضل " للشيخ " عليهم، بل ولا على الدعوة، ولا على الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني.

    فلما رأى الشيخ شقرة أمراً خالف فيه ما كان يراه من قبلُ، ولم يكن هذا مما بَصَمَه الكَتَبَةُ،فهم-والله- ليسوا ممن يُقال فيهم خُولِفوا أو وُوفِقُوا، ولكن " الشيخ " وافق فيه أئمةً أعلاماً، وخالف فيه أَئمةً أعلاماً، فإذا بهم يُظهرون ما أكَنُّوه في صدورهم، وأبانوا عُوار قلوبهم، وبدأوا يهاجمون " الشيخ " في دروسهم، وأشرطتهم، ويوغرون صدور الناس عليه أنَّى استطاعوا وأين استطاعوا.

    قالوا: (( الشيخ شقرة بعد الشيخ الألباني قد تَغَيَّر )) ، كذبوا والله، فكلُّ ما قاله الشيخ شقرة قاله في حياة الشيخ ناصر، وما العلاقة في هذا بين كون الشيخ حيَّاً أم لا، وهو-أي الشيخ شقرة-مَن واجه الناس في مواقف، لم يكن إلا هو في صفٍّ والناس في صَفٍّ؟!.

    قالوا: (( الشيخ شقرة يميل إلى التكفير، واتخذ مستشارين تكفيريين، ويقول بعدم زيادة الإيمان أو نقصه، وأن ذلك كلَّه تقرأه أو تَلْمَسُه في كتابه "إرشاد الساري"))، وكلُّ هذا –والله- إن هو إلا كذبٌ، وافتراءٌ، فَضَحَتْهم به مقالتهم في "الأصالة" في العدد المُشار إليه، لِقِلَّة بضاعتهم في العلم، واستمرائهم الكذب على أهل العلم. قالوا: (( الشيخ شقرة هاجم الشيخ الألباني بعد وفاته )) ، كذبوا، ولِمَ يهاجمه بعد وفاته، وهو الذي كان أقدر الناس -إن كان يُكنُّ حسداً أو كرهاً- أن يسعى إلى إفراد نفسه في الساحة وإخراج الشيخ الألباني؟! بل كان أول السَّاعين لأمنه، ولاستقراره، وللتَّصريح بآرائه من على منبر (( مسجد صلاح الدين )) ( 1 ) والشيخ الألباني يحضر له الجمعة لا يفارقها عنده، وصلاة الفجر يوم الجمعة، حتى حالت بينه وبين ذلك الظروف.

    وكان بينهما من المودَّة والزيارات الخاصة ما لا يعلمه إلاَّ أقرب الناس إليهما، أولاد الشيخ شقرة وزوجه، وزوج الشيخ الألباني وأولاده، وكم من زيارة منفردة كان الشيخ الألباني يطلبها للعائلتين فحسب.

    وما كان من أحدٍ يجرؤ على الدفاع عن الشيخ الألباني في محنته أثناء "فتوى هجرة أهل فلسطين" ( 2 ) ، التي ثار العامة وسخطوا عليه بسببها،وناله ما ناله، فما جرؤ أحدٌ من الناس أن يَنْبِس بِبِنْتِ شَفَةٍ دفاعاً عن الشيخ الألباني إلا قلم الشيخ شقرة، في كتابه "ماذا يَنْقِمُون من الشيخ "وتحمَّل بسببه أذى الكثيرين وأقلامهم المسعورة، وما بالى، كعهده حين يَصْدَع بالحق الذي يراه، و"كَتَبَة الأصالة" انزَوَوا حينها في "………" ، وتحت أسقف مكاتبهم، ويزعمون اليوم حُبَّاً ودفاعاً عن الشيخ الألباني ضد الشيخ شقرة.

    ووالله ما من واحدٍ منهم جلس إلى الشيخ الألباني تلميذاً، ولا قرأ عليه كتاباً ليُقال عنه ذلك،وكانوا من أقل الناس حضوراً لمجالسه-إلا من قليلِ ما كان من"رابعهم"ولكن ليس بدرجةِ التَّلْمَذَةِ المُدَّعاة- وما كان الواحد منهم يجرؤ أن يُقابِل الألباني إلا إذا تَوَسَّط له الأخ محمد أحمد أبو ليلى، لِيُهيء له الجلوس إلى الشيخ الألباني، ثم يَدَّعون بعد ذلك أنهم تلامذة الألباني منذ ربع قرنٍ، كما ادَّعى ذلك "رابعهم" و "الأعرابي" .

    إن "رابعهم" قد مضى من عمره 40 عاماً، بدأ طلب العلم وقد مضى من عمره 21 عاماً،قضى منها سنون مُتَعَلِّماً عند الشيخ شُعيب أرناؤوط، أَضِف إليها التَّلمَذَة المُدَّعاة 25 عاماً، فيجب أن يكون قد مضى من عمره أكثر من 46 عاماً، فأين ذلك يا (( رابعهم )) ؟*!، وشاكَلَك رفيقك المكشوف في "المثالي" ( 3 ) ؛"الأعرابي".

    وقد كان من فضل الله ونعمته أن كان »الشيخ« هو المُطبِّقَ لوصية الشيخ الألباني، فقد كان أول الواصلين بعد ذوي الشيخ الألباني إلى المستشفى ( 4 ) ، حيث كان الشيخ الألباني قد فارق الحياة قبلها بدقائق، ومن ثم حَرَصَ على تنفيذ وصيته كاملة كما أرادها، وأشرف على تغسيله، والسَّعي بحمل جنازته على الأكتاف وبسرعة، وهيأ بما أنعم الله عليه من جاهٍ أن يُدفن الشيخ في المقبرة القريبة من بيته، والتي كانت سوف تُلغى كمقبرة، ولكن بفضلٍ من الله،ثم بفضل جهود الشيخ شقرة، وتَكرِمة للشيخ الألباني، فقد توقف ذلك، ووقف الشيخ شقرة على قبر الشيخ الألباني وأشرف على إنزاله القبر، وتكلَّم كلمة وُزِّعت في الآفاق، وبعض "الكَتَبَة" وقوفاً لم يَعْبَأ بهم أحدٌ،و"رابعهم" في سَفرٍ لم يَحْظَ بهذا المَوقِف الجليل؛إذ من فضل الله على الألباني-وعلينا- أن جَعَلَ ذلك فيه دِلالةً على كَذِبِ مَن يدَّعي"لرابعهم" قُرْباً ولِصْقاً بالألباني-كما يُشيع هو نفسه-،فما كان منه-أي "رابعهم"- إذ أراد أن لا يجعل من ذلك ما يَقْدَح فيه - لِعِلْمِه بأنه كذلك لِكَثْرَة ما يُرَوِّج من قُرْبِه من الشيخ الألباني - إلاَّ أن قال بِكَذبٍ يَسْتَحي منه الكَذِب-:(( ولئن توفي الشيخ-ودُفِن-وأنا بعيدٌ عنه-وهذا شديدٌ علَيَّ-فلقد كانت سَلْواي-والفضل لله-أنني كنت آخر مَن تَكَلَّم مع الشيخ ودَعا له،وصافحه،والتَ  قاه من إخواننا طلاب العلم-سوى أهل بيته-فالحمد لله على ما يُقَدِّره ويَسَّره )).

    (وهذا الإدِّعاء الكاذب تجده في الكُتَيِّب الذي تَشَارَك فيه-هو- والدكتور عاصم القريوتي في رِثَاء الألباني، وعَنْوَن جزأه -هو-"مع شيخنا ناصر السنة والدين في شهور حياته الأخيرة").

    لَعَمْري؛هل أصبح من " الصوفية "الذين يَحضرون في مكانين معاً؟!.

    مَن أدْرَاه أنه كان كذلك ،وطَلَبَة العلم ما انقطعوا عن الشيخ إلى آخر أيامه قبل دخوله المستشفى حيث فارق الدُّنْيا بعدها بيومين؟!.

    مَن أولى الناس لِيُسأل عن ذلك؟!.
    ألَيْسوا أبناء الشيخ الألباني وزوجه،وخصوصاً وَلدَه عبد اللطيف؟!.

    فاسألوهم عن هذا الادِّعاء من "رابعهم"،فهم – ولله الحمد-أحياءٌ يُرزقون،ولِمَن أراد مَعْرِفَة الرجال،ومَعْرِف  َة الحق،فما عليه إلا أن يسألهم عن ذلك.

    ولكن؛ لِيَنظر في التَّوْرِيَة المقصودة في ادِّعائه- كما هو دأبُه – حيث قال: (( من إخواننا طَلَبَة العلم )) ، لِيَجعل الأمر مُقتَصِراً على الفئة التي يَرْتَضيها ، والطائفة التي تكون على شاكِلَته، أو أنه يرى تعريفاً خاصَّاً لِمُصطلح " طَلَبَة العلم " لا ينطبق إلا على فئةٍ محددةٍ، أو أن هناك أفراداً مُحددين بأعيانهم هم المقصودون بهذا، أمَّا ما عَداهم فَلَيْسوا طَلَبَة علمٍ، أو………، أو…………، واحمل على كاهل التَّورية ما شِئت.

    هذا عبد اللطيف؛ وَلَد الشيخ الألباني، قد ذكَرَ أن آخِر من صافح الشيخ هو أخٌ من البَحرين،وأنه وهو يُصَافِحه شَخَصَ بَصَر الشيخ-رحمه الله- وما عاد يتكلم،ثم نُقِل بَعد ذلك إلى المستشفى حيث تَوَفَّاه الله .

    ثم لِنَسأل أنفسنا ما الذي يدعوه لِمِثل هذا الإدِّعاء ؟!.
    ماذا يَضِيره إن مات الشيخ وهو بعيدٌ عنه ؟!.
    أيُنْقِص ذلك من قَدْرِه العلمي – زَعماً أن له قَدرَاً فيه-؟!.

    إنه ما ادَّعى هذا إلا مُحاولةً منه لإبقاء دعواه الكاذبة أنه التلميذ المُلاصِق للشيخ،وأنه ما فَارَقه ، لأنه يعلم تأثير ذلك في السَّائرين على نهج الألباني ،فتكون له من ثَم الصدارة،والمكان  ة الرَّفيعة،والمَ  شْيَخَة-المزعومة كلها-،ويكون له المجال فسيحاً أن يُلصق بالشيخ الألباني ما يريده-هو-من أفكارٍ وعقائد باطِلَةٍ،ويقول :سَمِعتها من شيخنا الألباني.

    فالكَذِبُ –وقد صار فَنَّاً "لرابعهم"، ناصَرَه فيه "الكَتَبَة"-حَسْبُنا-فيه- من ميراث النُبُوَّة:(( أيكون المسلم كذاباً؟ قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: لا )).

    والشيخ شقرة هو مَن قام على توزيع تَرِكة الشيخ الألباني بطَلَبٍ من وَرَثَتِه، وطلبوا منه الإشراف على ما يَتَعَلَّق بأمورهم ، وبقي ذلك إلى الآن ، وما قال واحدٌ منهم في الشيخ شقرة كلمةً تسوء، فهل كان ذلك وهُم قد سَمِعوا من أبيهم –وخصوصاً ولد الشيخ؛ عبد اللطيف الذي ما فارقه في شهوره الأخيرة حتى وفاته- شيئاً يسوء في الشيخ شقرة، فهل رَضُوا بأن يصنع ذلك لأبيهم؛ من غُضِب منه، واستُنكر عليه شديد نكران، واستيء منه أشدَّ استياء، وسُخِط عليه عظيم سَخطٍ –من أبيهم الإمام العلاَّمة- كما زَعَم " كَتَبَة الأصالة" ( 5 ) ؟!.

    وقد صلَّى الشيخ شقرة صلاة الجنازة إماماً على الشيخ الألباني ( 6 ) ، ليكون ذلك عنواناً على تلك المسيرة الحافلة بينهما، وأنهما على منهج الحق، مما أثار صدور "كَتَبَة الأصالة" حَسَدَاً، فلم يقوموا بِذِكْرِ ذلك فيما كَتَبوه في رثاء الألباني- على كَثْرَة ما كَتَبوا -، إلا ما كان من شارِدَةٍ جاءت في قصيدةٍ " لرابعهم " في الألباني،وما عهدنا من علماء السلف مَن تُرجِمَ له،وذُكِرَت وفاته؛إلا وَذُكِرَ مَن صَلَّى عليه.

    ============
    (1) وهو المسجد الذي يخطب ويؤم فيه الشيخ شقرة منذ 25 عاماً.
    (2) مع العلم أن فتوى الشيخ الألباني لم تكن على غير مثالٍ سابق،بل سَبَقَه بذلك أكابر من العلماء.
    (3) كتاب "الكشف المثالي عن سرقات ((…..لي))".
    (4) وزوج الشيخ ،والأخ محمد أبو ليلى،وكاتب هذه الأوراق.
    (5) انظر الأصالة ص(7).
    (6) وكان الصف الأول-وعلى الرغم من العدد الكبير الذي حضر في هذه الفترة الزمنية القصيرة-أربعة:الشيخ شقرة إماماً ،وعلى يمينه الدكتور محمد أبو ارحَيِّم،وعلى يساره كاتب هذه السطور،ورابعٌ أُنسيته. 

نقله
إحسان بن محمد بن عايش العتيبـي
أبو طارق

----------


## طه بن إبراهيم

هل الخبر أكيد أم أنها إشاعة ؟!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الخبر أكيد.

----------


## المعيصفي

*رحمه الله تعالى وعفا عنه .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جنازة الشيخ محمد ابراهيم شقرة " أبو مالك " من مسجده صلاح الدين

----------


## أبو مالك المديني



----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وألحقنا به في الصالحين.
ورحم الله العلامة الألباني رحمة واسعة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحم الله الشيخ محمد شقرة وغفر له.

----------


## أبو آدم البيضاوي

*رحم الله الشيخ الأديب المربي محمد إبراهيم شقرة  رحمة واسعة ، وأسكنه فسيح جناته، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.*

----------


## عالي السند

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد أحسن الله عزاءكم جميعا

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وترجمة نافعة مفيدة

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
**رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وألحقنا به في الصالحين.*

----------

